# Nach Guttenberg muss nun auch Stoibers Tochter den Doktortitel abgeben



## AMUN (11 Mai 2011)

Stoibers Tochter verliert Doktortitel

Der nächste Doktortitel wurde aberkannt. Jetzt traf es Veronica Saß, Tochter von Edmund Stoiber und bisher Doktorin der Rechtswissenschaft.
Nach umfassender Prüfung der Dissertation von Veronica Saß sei der Promotionsausschuss zu den Ergebnis gekommen, dass erhebliche Teile der Arbeit Plagiate seien, teilte die Universität Konstanz am Mittwoch mit. Und deshalb wurde der Tochter des ehemaligen bayerischen Ministerpräsidenten Edmund Stoiber (CSU) der Doktortitel entzogen.

Die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen für die Verleihung des Titels hätten nicht vorgelegen, erklärte Rektor Ulrich Rüdiger. Er verwies auf die Regeln wissenschaftlicher Redlichkeit, wonach eine Doktorarbeit ein eigenständiger wissenschaftlicher Beitrag zum Fortschritt eines Faches sein muss.
Jeder Doktorand erkläre bei Abgabe der Dissertation, dass die Arbeit selbst verfasst und fremde Literatur als solche gekennzeichnet sei. „Wird diese Grundregel wissenschaftlicher Redlichkeit nachweislich verletzt, ist es an der Universität, ihr wieder Geltung zu verschaffen“, betonte Rüdiger.


*****
Bin mal gespannt wer da noch so alles geschummelt hat


----------



## Q (11 Mai 2011)

hat sie von zu Guttenberg abgeschrieben? happy09


----------



## Punisher (11 Mai 2011)

geil :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (11 Mai 2011)

Eigentlich müsste man ihr auch gleich ihre Zulassung als Anwältin entziehen!


----------



## Franky70 (11 Mai 2011)

Ich sag nur Dr. Helmut Kohl!
Da gab es doch auch mal so komische Gerüchte, seine Doktorarbeit verschwand oder so.
Jedenfalls haben wohl mehr Docs geschummelt, als wir ahnen. 

Hoffentlich nicht mein Zahnarzt...


----------



## krawutz (12 Mai 2011)

Hat man schon jemanden gefunden, der seine Arbeit selbst geschrieben hat ?


----------



## Punisher (12 Mai 2011)

Sylvana Koch-Mehrin ist die Nächste. Ist schon von allen politischen Ämtern zurückgetreten.


----------



## AMUN (12 Mai 2011)

Und die nächste hat es erwischt...

Nach massiven Plagiatsvorwürfen ist die FDP-Spitzenpolitikerin Silvana Koch-Mehrin am Mittwoch überraschend von allen politischen Ämtern zurückgetreten.

Die 40-Jährige teilte in einer knappen schriftlichen Erklärung mit, sie wolle mit diesem Schritt verhindern, dass ihre gesamte Familie durch die öffentliche Diskussion weiter belastet werde. Die FDP-Politikerin legte ihr Amt als Vorsitzende der FDP im Europäischen Parlament, als Vizepräsidentin des Europäischen Parlaments und als Präsidiumsmitglied der FDP nieder.


******
Sofortiger Rausschmiss ohne weiter Bezüge wäre in meinen Augen die einzig richtige Konsequenz auf die ganzen Betrüger


----------



## Max100 (12 Mai 2011)

Lacher, sie wolle durch ihren Rücktritt ihre Familie schützen, dann hätte sie mal nicht abschreiben dürfen:drip:


----------



## hoppel (12 Mai 2011)

Da sieht man wieder in hohen Positionen und der Politik sind nur Betrüger und Verbrecher


----------



## Chamser81 (12 Mai 2011)

Wo gesucht wird, da wird auch gefunden! 
Wird Zeit das auch mal die "andere" Seite durchleuchtet und mit den eigenen Mitteln bekämpft wird!


----------



## Franky70 (12 Mai 2011)

Silvana war sowieso viel zu schön für die Politik.


----------



## Max100 (13 Mai 2011)

redfive schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man ihr auch gleich ihre Zulassung als Anwältin entziehen!



Du weißt aber schon, dass der Doktor-Titel nichts mit dem Staatsexamen zu tun hat?


----------



## Tom G. (13 Mai 2011)




----------



## Franky70 (15 Juni 2011)

Ja, der Doktortitel der schönen Silvana ist futsch.

Weiß jemand, ob sie wegen der Schummelei (ich würde es ja eher Betrug nennen) vor Gericht kommen kann?
Oder wird das als "Kavaliersdelikt" angesehen?
Ich finde das katastrophal für die Demokratie, wenn im Grunde offensichtlich fast jeder Politiker bescheisst, wo er (sie) nur kann!
Zyniker würden sagen, es war schon immer so. 

Man sollte so eine Art Promiknast einführen!
Gutti und Silvana ein Jahr im Container, 24 Stunden kann man sie anschauen. 
Silvana beim Duschen...mmmm.


----------

